# trunk seal is leaking



## stratxc (Jan 28, 2011)

hey. i am a current owner of a 1990 prelude. and i absolutely love her. she is currently parked in my driveway, because i had to do a motor swap on her, but need to get a few more parts to get her running. now i am purchasing a 240SX to have as a DD. i am very excited. she has 230K on the body with a motor swap out of a 98 s14 (i dont know what engine it is. will do research once i have time) she is an automatic =( so that is going to change once i get my prelude fixed.
as for immediate things i do need to do.
the trunk has a leak. and causing the metal in the rear where the spare tire usually is rust. i think it is the trunk seal. anyone have any pointers as how to fix that?? the rust is no problem. i just need to get the leak away. even if you point me in the right direction i should be able to figure it out.
thank you in advance.

will post pictures once i have the keys =)


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

could be either the trunk seal or, it could be the tail light gaskets... on my DD neon the tail light gaskets are known to fail, but simply removing them and cleaning them usually fises the leak...

if it is the trunk seal you will just need to replace it... go hit upa junk yard and look for a good one... prolly run ya 40-50 or somethin... for the meantime until you diagnose the leak location pop one of the tire well plugs out so the water drains... if there are no plugs make a hole and let it drain... remove all the carpeting and what not, no need to keep the moisture there...


----------



## stratxc (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah thats what i am gonna do =P i have been reading up. thank you


----------

